# St. Marks on Friday 10-22-10



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd head up East River, preferably on an outgoing tide, and fish whatever you want to around the oyster bars for reds. I always like my Skitterwalks but other topwater plugs and spoons work, as well as live shrimp. For trout you'll want to head out to the flats and put the shrimp under Cajun Thunders. It's always worked for me.


----------



## jrhearn (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'll let you know how we did. If we do anything.


----------



## jrhearn (Sep 10, 2010)

Started out fishing in the East River with about an hour left of the outgoing tide.  Not even a bump.  Headed out to the flats and ran east to Grey Mare Rock. The steady wind out of the NE set up a good drift.  A 3 foot needle fish, a large ladyfish, a Jack, a sea bass, a pin fish, oodles of 9-12" trout, a flattie and a few keeper trout made for some good action.  A stop along the grass on the way in let us pick up a nice Redfish.  All in all a great day, weather was nice and the bite was good.


----------

